# Knight 710 slinger spreader



## planejockey (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey i have been researching side spreaders and came across a 710 spreader made by knight. Does anyone know where I can get a manual or information on this spreader? I need a small one and after looking at it, I think it will be a good fit but want to make sure. I operate an IH 706 and don't want to buy something that won't work with it? Anybody have some ideas?


----------

